# Looking for support



## Lonely2021 (Nov 6, 2021)

Hey all. My fist time here. Looking for some input/support on what’s going on in my life. Had a fight with my husband right around when covid started. He moved down into our basement which is basically an apartment. It will be 2 years in February and he’s still sleeping/living down there. He does come up to the main part of the house sometimes. We have an almost 7 year old son. When it comes time for bdays and anniversaries it’s like things will be ok and he writes cards saying the same. No sexual activity at all. Why does he think things are ok like this? Our son either goes downstairs to sleep with him or upstairs with me. Not sure what to do at this point. More info if needed. 😐


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

axmxyx said:


> Hey all. My fist time here. Looking for some input/support on what’s going on in my life. Had a fight with my husband right around when covid started. He moved down into our basement which is basically an apartment. It will be 2 years in February and he’s still sleeping/living down there. He does come up to the main part of the house sometimes. We have an almost 7 year old son. When it comes time for bdays and anniversaries it’s like things will be ok and he writes cards saying the same. No sexual activity at all. Why does he think things are ok like this? Our son either goes downstairs to sleep with him or upstairs with me. Not sure what to do at this point. More info if needed. 😐


What was the fight about? Has he mentioned divorce at all?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

If he has been down there all this time, your marriage is over. Filing for divorce might shake him out of his complacency.


----------



## MumbleBoy (Nov 6, 2021)

Hey Lonely2021;
Firstly I am so sorry for what you are going through right now. I understand and feel your pain all too well and the toll this must take on you emotionally and mentally.

Your husband is an asshole whose demeanor towards you is nothing short of spousal abuse. He may not have attacked you physically (at least I hope not), but he is surely mistreating you on every other level. I am afraid it will only be a matter of time until he will become physically violent towards you.

My advice: get out whilst you still can. Take your child with you. Search online for abused wives support centers. Surely there is one near where you live. Contact them and make arrangements to move there. They will help you get back on your feet. Then pick up you child and move out. DO NOT LEAD ON OR TELL HIM ANYTHING about your intentions.

The sooner you leave the faster you are able to start a new and better life with you child.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Have you asked him about the future? About what he wants to do next?


----------

